# New to Blindfold cubing



## Paperback Writer (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi, I joined here because I love solving the cube and this looked like a real cool community. I can solve the cube in roughly 35 seconds on average so I know notation and can learn new algs pretty easily. 

I recently (Yesterday) wanted to learn how to solve the cube blindfolded. So I was looking on line for a good easy BLD guide and I came across this one:

PJKCubed's guide

I looked like an easy guide that I could learn fairly quickly. So I was glancing over it and I noticed the alg: U'AUA'

Now, I understand that A=(R'D'RD)x2 But I was wondering how to do A prime (A') I have been looking at it and trying different algs for A' but I can seem to get it. 

So, I was wondering if any could help me understand how to do A'. Or I was wondering if anyone could show me an easier guide. Thanks.


----------



## joey (Apr 24, 2008)

A' is just the inverse of A. So just do A backwards.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah, A' is the opposite of A meaning if A is R'D'RD then A' is D'R'DR


----------



## Paperback Writer (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you very much. I knew it had something to do with doing it backwards


----------

